# DA Question



## BigSoccer (Mar 22, 2020)

Using west of the Mississippi as a barometer, which of the MLS Academies are the best at u16-u17 and u18-u19?  Same question for non-MLS DA clubs.

Just curious and have some down time.


----------



## surf&donuts (Mar 23, 2020)

Imho
Real Salt Lake - great defense!
Crossfire Premiere


----------

